# rifle opinions



## bowjunki (Jul 11, 2007)

I am buying a new rifle soon, a remington 700 cdl 7mm rem, and am trying to decide whether to spend more on good optics or get a little cheaper scope and then get the rifle bedded and have a muzzle brake installed. I also reload and like to do a lot of shooting if that helps any. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I would rather get a $100 rifle and then buy a $1200 scope.

Get a good used rifle and clean it with "Wipe Out" bore cleaner. It will shoot as good as new as long as the crown has not been boogered up.

Seriously, put all your money in optics. Most guns will shoot better than the guy pulling the trigger.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I would say get the Remington and put on a really nice scope. 9 times out of 10 a cheap scope will nock off with the recoil of a 7mm. What goods all the fancy stuff on your gun if it dosen't shoot where you're aiming? :sniper:


----------



## bowjunki (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you for your imput I think I will get the better scope. Im thinking Burris Fullfield 2 6.5x20x50 ballistic mildot


----------



## Bones (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't think you would regret the 4200 Elite series Bushnell. Go to a dealer at dusk, then start narrowing your choices. Any of them will work in broad daylight.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

personally I would avoid the muzzle break, yeah they reduce recoil but they also blow out your ears. If you hunt with it it is much loader than a normal barrel. If you want something for the recouil use a "shooting Bra as I call it" its the pads you put on your shoulder.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

well heres my opinion..I use to have a remington 700 in 7mm and didnt like it..so I bought a tikka in the same caliber and got rid of the remington..after shooting the tikka I would throw rocks at the remington...I loved the 7mm so much I bought 2 more tikka's...both in the .22-250.. 1 in a light barrel and the other in a varmint..love all 3 of them...and would buy another in a heartbeat..


----------



## A-Bolt SS (Mar 11, 2008)

I vote too for skipping the muzzle brake. Get a shooting rest to dampen the recoil while sighting in. While hunting, you'll never notice the recoil.
With the brake even ear muffs won't prevent the ringing in your ears -- or the knot on the back of your head from being slapped by the rest of your hunting buddies!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Dynarider. Bought a Tikka T3 last year in 300wsm and it's amazingly accurate right out of the box. The bolt cycles smooth as glass. Easily the best rifle you could buy for the price.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

wurgs said:


> I agree with Dynarider. Bought a Tikka T3 last year in 300wsm and it's amazingly accurate right out of the box. The bolt cycles smooth as glass. Easily the best rifle you could buy for the price.


AMEN fellow Tikka brother...heres to ya.. :beer:


----------

